# anime and manga



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone like manga, anime or both like i do? If so whats your favorite ones?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Shintaro Kago if that counts.


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know them.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2011)

akaku said:


> I don't know them.


 
You should look him up. Some really great stuff. 

It is guro though. Utterly insane and completely absurd guro.


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

I just looked it up. Its counts


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleach.
Imposibly large swords and lots of blood make mr meatballs a happy man.


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

I can tell.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 27, 2011)

_Riding Bean_, and then generic / basic anime "Not a piece of artistic gold, but worth watching enough that you don't feel like you wasted a few hours of your life watching it" stuff (_Bebop_, as an example).

Manga, pretty much (And I forgot this one last thread) _Dorohedoro_, _Vinland Saga_, and _Berserk_.

Speaking of the middle-one, Askeladd you continue to be one magnificent bastard even after death.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 27, 2011)

If there's one anime I don't hate it's Fist of the North Star. It's like DBZ, but good.

I also liked the OVA series New Getter Robo. It's giant robots fighting japanese demons. How could it possible be suck?! Although it was better in the original manga because it had FUCKING DINOSAURS. Either way, Getter Robo kicks ass.


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

Huh? I think i hearded of those.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not a big header fan, but I like "Azumanga Daioh!" and "To Aru Majestu no Index". 
I love the jokes in the first one, and the second one is full of christians, and makes me imagine everything with jewish.
These two are utterly lame, but I believe it's better than the shonen bombardment from the past, and the ecchi waves today.

I have two mangas consisting Azumanga Daioh and Zelda. I don't like any anime consisting massive talking during battles, magic, any other mechanic objects other than modern firearms, or sci - fi. 

Anything extreme sucks, especially unserious battles. Anime, because obviously that hit was supposed to cause an inner bleeding and lung damage that would put down any supernatural enemy in about two seconds, as long as it's humanoid. If it's not humanoid, then it doesn't exist and you can destroy it with power of reality.

So I don't like most aspects of modern animes, and I dislike the style in older animes(80's or less), but I still remain a consistant watcher.


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

O ok cool. Its depends on what you like.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2011)

akaku said:


> O ok cool. Its depends on what you like.


 
Obviously I also like the anime featured in my signature, which does such a great job describing a weeabooic reality that I can't just ignore it.


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

you're similar lik my bro


----------



## Attaman (Jan 27, 2011)

akaku said:


> Huh? I think i hearded of those.


 This directed at me, Kellie, or both of us?  

And _Fist of the North Star_, from what I've seen, is great.  However, I haven't seen too much of it, so I can't say too much.

Might as well add that _Lupin III_ is amongst the "Not gold but not shit" category that I watch.


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

you


----------



## Xenke (Jan 27, 2011)

Mushishi
Ghost in the Shell
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt
FLCL
Paranoia Agent
Trigun


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

I know all those anime.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 27, 2011)

"Your opinions are rejected!"-ichigo.
Win of the centuray


----------



## Xenke (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> "Your opinions are rejected!"-ichigo.
> Win of the centuray


 
Too bad Bleach sucks. :3


----------



## akaku (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol. This is surpising that yall like anime and manga.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 27, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Too bad Bleach sucks. :3


 So does manga.
seriously. my brain is hardwired to read left-right.
reading right-left gives me headaches.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 27, 2011)

as you can tell, i'm obsessed with sgt frog.

and yes, i like anime and manga. a lot. i'm a weeaboo :V


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 27, 2011)

- Anime wise I like:

Akira, Key The Metal Idol, Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade, Paprika, Bio-booster Armor Guyver, 
Dirty Pair Flash,Cat Soup, Gantz (The manga was better though), Vampire Hunter D: Blood Lust,
Baccano!, Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, The Slayers, Blood: The Last Vampire, Neon Genesis Evangelion
Excel Saga, Tenchi Muyo, Bubblegum Crisis, Blue Gender, Galaxy Express 999, & Tokyo Godfathers.

- Manga (I'm not heavy on reading them.)

Lone Wolf and Cub, Old Boy, 20th Century Boys, Welcome to the NHK, Elfen Lied, Fire Candy,
Eternal Sabbath, Battle Angel Alita, BLAME!, Biomega, Blue Heaven & Berserk.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> So does manga.
> seriously. my brain is hardwired to read left-right.
> reading right-left gives me headaches.


 
I'm glad to see you don't defend Bleach.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 27, 2011)

I _despise _anime and manga, with the following exceptions:

Fullmetal Alchemist, the manga and the first anime adaptation (I have not seen Brotherhood, nor do I intend to. The series ended for me with Conquerer of Shamballa). 

Sailor Moon, because I have fond childhood memories of watching it. 

Paprika (RIP Satoshi Kon  ).

Everything else...disgusts me. Weeaboos/"Otaku" even more so.


----------



## Milo (Jan 27, 2011)

I used to like anime.... now it's like a rare thing for me. I remember somebody did a comparison that basically every anime opening is the exact same thing. a sequence where a chick runs down a field while the camera pans around her, a sequence in which a naked anime chick magically gets dressed with clothes that appear from thin air, etc. 

I like... very little anime now, but to note, this guy, Norio Matsumoto. he does some key animation for some of the coolest scenes in anime I've ever seen. he's got a knack for making smooth animation. something that anime lacks quite a bit.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 27, 2011)

What exactly is this thread about? OP trying to find more anime? OP asking everyone what anime they watch and then deciding "if it counts" as anime?? I don't even...

I'm currently watching Inazuma Eleven. I doubt anyone's heard of it >.>


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 27, 2011)

I absolutely love Avatar and Death Note, the few episodes of Fullmetal Alchemist my friend showed me looks really cool.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 28, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> I absolutely love Avatar[snip rest]


 Do you mean "Avatar" as in James Cameron's work (which wasn't anime), "Avatar" as in "The Last Airbender" (which, again, wasn't anime), or am I missing some Japanese-made series sharing the name?



Toraneko said:


> I'm currently watching Inazuma Eleven. I doubt anyone's heard of it >.>


 Not once before this moment, unless it's a Japanese "Ocean's Eleven".



Roxichu said:


> I _despise _anime and manga, with the following exceptions:
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist,
> Sailor Moon,
> ...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 28, 2011)

akaku said:


> hearded


what



Attaman said:


> This directed at me, Kellie, or both of us?
> 
> And _Fist of the North Star_, from what I've seen, is great.  However, I haven't seen too much of it, so I can't say too much.


All you really need to know is that PEOPLE FUCKING EXPLODE in it. And the story's good enough, I suppose. It usually doesn't let a fight scene last for several episodes like in DBZ.



Xenke said:


> Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt


 ...what?


----------



## Milo (Jan 28, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> DBZ.


 
bitch wha-.... ok you're right

I'm not even a big fan of DBZ (although I really liked the original. it was cute... it didn't rely on 10-episode-long fights) I'm just finishing up the series because I watched about half of it when I was a kid, and was left with a huge cliff hanger, so I feel the need to know what happened D:

WTF HAPPENED TO GOKUUUUUU

and a friend recommended Junjou romantica on account of I'M GAAAAAAAAY, but hey, the show isn't actually all that bad. it's mildly humorous


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm glad to see you don't defend Bleach.


 
Opinions are opinions. So bleach ain't your cup of tea.*

And you know what else I dont get?
The hair how the fuck does it work?

*Warning: do not put bleach in your tea, you will die.


----------



## akaku (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a big bleach fan.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh shit I forgot

The manga of Battle Royale is fucking _awesome_


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

I only really do manga unless the anime version is the original, and, aside from _Rozen Maiden_ [just the manga!!], I usually like ultra-violent/gory/creepy stuff.
_Paranoia Agent_ was awesome, for example. Rigor got me into _JoJo's Bizarre Adventure_, Skift got me into _Franken Fran_ [unf unf unf], and someone in another thread inadvertently got me into Tezuka Osamu's _Dororo. The Enigma of Amigara Fault_ [I think that's what it was called...] was great too--not violent or gory, but definitely unsettling.

_Trigun_ and _Rurouni Kenshin_ were pretty good too, though I don't really care for how the latter's author reduced everyone to a one-trick pony at the end. The lack of suspense in some of the chapters didn't help either. And I need to finish watching _Darker Than Black_, but Hulu doesn't like Linux much. Also, obligatory nod to _Cowboy Bebop_.

I also like the standard 'parody' stuff but I guess that's what goes without saying.



Attaman said:


> _Riding Bean_, and then generic / basic anime "Not a piece of artistic gold, but worth watching enough that you don't feel like you wasted a few hours of your life watching it" stuff (_Bebop_, as an example).


Sad thing is, Cowboy Bebop wasn't generic when it came out. It's just that everyone and his brother has dabbled in nihilistic themes since then. :-/


----------



## akaku (Jan 28, 2011)

Huh? Haters


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> I usually like ultra-violent/gory/creepy stuff



Check out basically anything by Shintaro Kago. "Suck it" is a particularly entertaining one. Some of them are a little... odd, but generally entertaining.


----------



## akaku (Jan 28, 2011)

Huh? I'm a vampire knight fan.


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

akaku said:


> Huh? Haters


 please use the quote button
it is not at all difficult



LizardKing said:


> Check out basically anything by Shintaro Kago.  "Suck it" is a particularly entertaining one. Some of them are a  little... odd, but generally entertaining.


 I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Taralack (Jan 28, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Not once before this moment, unless it's a Japanese "Ocean's Eleven".


 
It's about football. Or "soccer" as you Americans call it.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 28, 2011)

Japanesse hair, how the fuck does it work?


----------



## Attaman (Jan 29, 2011)

akaku said:


> you


Ah.

_Dorohedoro_ is, well, a bit hard to explain.  It starts following an amnesic guy who at some point had his head turned into that of a lizard by some magic user (Just his head, mind:  He's like King of _Tekken_, in appearance, but with a reptile head instead of a jaguar mask).  He also, seemingly, isn't affected by any other magic.  As such, he now runs around with a partner killing as many magic users as they can find (A note here:  Magic users in _Dorohedoro_ are dicks, and barring a very slight few exceptions most have no trouble doing horrible, _horrible_ things to non-talented Humans just because they can, so the killing is somewhat justified ALA Vigilante Justice) while searching for the one who did that to him. 

Recent chapters in _Dorohedoro_ have branched off a bit from this plot, though (it having been "resolved", essentially), and have got even more odd.  I'll give you a hint:  It involves someone running around, killing Magic Users, and stealing the little demons in their heads [No, really] to make a sort of cerebral voltron that combines all their powers.  Which range from typical "You go asplodey" magic powers to "You're now Mushrooms".


_Vinland Saga_ is a manga that follows Vikings, specifically Thorfinn Karlsefni with a bit of artistic freedom.  It's not that long, so far, only a little more than seven volumes, but it has some decent story, characters, and art.  Plus, Thorkell the Tall and Askeladd(en) are characters in the series, so that's another plus for it.  I'm not posting as much here as I did for _Dorohedoro_, because of both length and that I don't want to spoil anything.


_Berserk_, well, I would hope you've heard of _Berserk_ before this thread.  "Grey and Black" morality to the world, good art, decent story, etcetera.  Pretty much the only thing to possibly put you off is Guts' Big Fuckin' Sword in the form of the Dragonslayer (pre-Dragonslayer, his swords are actually plausible in size, if a bit large to expect most people to wield effectively at all).

Story follows Guts, a branded swordsman who is wandering the lands slaying Demons (and not typical anime / manga "Hehehe I'm a demon I r so ebil" Demons, these you actually observe why they're fucked up, and a few are actually presented sorta-sympathetically).  If you want to give it a try, I'd suggest you at least read until after the Eclipse (You'll know what I'm talking about when you see it, and to avoid confusion I don't mean the mini-one with the Count), since most people consider the "Golden Age" story-arc of the series to be the best part.

There's also some games to the series, an old anime from the 90's, and a new anime / OVA in the works for Berserk.  For each of the ones out so far, there's some pretty kickin' tunes.


Lastly, _Riding Bean_.  A one-shot spinoff OVA of the "Bean Bandit" character from the manga / anime series _Gunsmith Cats_.


----------



## basilic (Jan 30, 2011)

my favorite one is Fairy Tail, i like also animes which are not famous, say Shounen onmyouji, Gokudo, Dragon Drive, ... the list is kinda long, lol


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

I like anime more than manga only because I'm not a fan of reading comics. 
I would give you a list of all the anime I like, but I'm too lazy to list each one. I do like FMA though. Death Note was okay. And yes, I did like Hetalia, though I really didn't expect for it to be anything spectacular. 

I just finished Black Butler. It was pretty good if you disregard season two. Though, there was a lot of fanservice and yaoi undertones. Especially this scene.
It's not really NSFW, but oh my god, that's a kid. 

The manga is better.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2011)

im not really an anime fan but i do enjoy everything gundam related and neon genesis evangelion


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> If there's one anime I don't hate it's Fist of the North Star. It's like DBZ, but good.


 
Somebody's head randomly asplodes every 10 seconds in that anime.  It's fucking amazing.


----------



## akaku (Jan 31, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Somebody's head randomly asplodes every 10 seconds in that anime.  It's fucking amazing.


 I don't watch that


----------



## akaku (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't watch anime all the time.


----------

